# Tax accountants in Brisbane



## Tradert (7 May 2008)

Tax time is fast approaching and I'm on the look out for an Accountant. And, being in a new city doesn't help either.

Can you guys in Brisbane and the surroundings recommend a good tax accountant who has full time traders in their clientele.

Cheers,
Tradert.


----------



## NAsX (12 July 2008)

Hi guys, also interested in this, more specifically, any info appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (29 July 2008)

I am also interested in this, however I am moving to Sydney in 6 months. should I just look for one down there?


----------

